# Gator blanks



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I just got two gator live bait blanks in the mail. The glass has a holographic look. I'm thinking of a red and white marble finish for the epoxy (It's for a NCSU Grad.):--| 

Has anyone worked with these blanks before. From Mud hole Model # SP-LB82. And if so any pics? I would like to see some finished rods so I can compare to my thoughts.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got done turning the SP-U696XH 8' Medium into a fighting rod for king macs. I just wrapped in metalic red with a surf type handle with cork tape. This was my first build outside the "classroom setting" but I am happy with the way it turned out. Ill post some pics here shortly. The rod needs one more guide closer to the reel seat that I am waiting on to ship out tomarrow. I also have an outline king mac decal that it coming in the mail for it. 


Im about to begin on the SP-PC701SWH-92 7'8" live bait rod for my fiance's fighting rod. The blanks are kinda heavy but for the price Im not gonna complain


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

So here is my gator blank. I still have a little work to do but its almost done. This is my first build. What do you all think? Pictures dont do it much justice and my camera is not the best.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ya gonna leave that old ugly real on that pretty rod?LOL!! very nice work


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> ya gonna leave that old ugly real on that pretty rod?LOL!!


I was thinking the same thing when I looked at it. Might have to get something new. The reel does have some "character."


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if'n ya want to sell that reel PM me please


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure that the reel has a lot of history to it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

How do you like those guides?


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> How do you like those guides?


so far I am happy with them. I ordered the same ones in stainless for my next rod.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a doggie rod to me.LOL


----------

